# Retro-Schlock, or TV Shows I Cringe With Shame For Ever Having To Admit I Watched!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It has become a ritual of mine to watch my favorite sit-com of all-time, *Frasier* almost religiously when it comes on. Unfortunately, it plays on _Lifetime_ right now and as anyone knows, this channel has _original_ movies. It was an advert for one such Academy Award winner, that I saw Greg Evigan running hell-bent for leather after a car that was speeding away. Evigan, as you may or may not remember was the titular character for the 70's TV show *BJ and The Bear,* a program about a trucker with a chimp. If that fails to grab you the prospect about a man and his monkey, then I guess that nothing will. For me, I am totally mortified that this show was recalled to mind. Now, I am forced to create a thread to ask some of you what are shows you once revered now revile and are embarrased to admit you even gave it a second of your time? I'll post some more later, right now, I feel a strong sense of needing to go take a nice, long steaming shower to wash away the taint that has been left on me. Yet another sad case of a man being left alone with his monkey...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Knight Rider, The Dukes of Hazzard, ALF, Punky Brewster, 21 Jump Street...the list goes on. Ugh...what can I say...it was the 80s, I was young!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The 80's ah death itself can not redeam us from the things we did then.
threes company, dallas, falconcrest, whats happening...........


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Grizzly Adams, Mork, Solid Gold, Flipper, Hee Haw(Grandparents made me watch), Generations(star Trek, I think that was 80's), Disney(Special that came on every week), Facts of Life, Different Strokes, Cosby show, Little House on the Prairie, MTV(My parents got a dish. Was able to see MTV before it ever aired.), Dukes of Hazzard.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Grape has a few on her list that i include on mine as well.

*Good Times*
*Dukes of Hazzard*
*Knight Rider*
*The Brady Bunch*
*Hee Haw*
*The Waltons*
*Little House on the Prairie*
*Mayberry RFD*
*Batman *
*Who's the Boss?*
*Eight is Enough*

I will add more as the nightmares reccur.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Alright - let's see:

Sonny & Cher
Emergency!
Dark Shadows
Wonder Woman
Little House on the Prairie
Solid Gold
MTV
Melrose Place
Hee Haw

These are a few that I am the least embarrassed to list


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, not that I embarrassed myself enough, while I was sitting here a few more started to come to the surface:

Charlie's Angels
Bionic Woman 
Murder She Wrote 
Lavern & Shirley
Night Gallery
School House Rock
WKRP in Cinninati
Married with Children
Friday the 13th the Series
Starsky & Hutch
Three's Company

There, now it's time to put my head in the oven!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Someone has to stick up for them... I'm sorry but the Duke Boys are still good in my book. I mean what other TV show gives you two guys who are out to fight the law in their amazinly done '69 Dodge Charger Showing impossiable to corrupt morals!

And how quikly you forget what the Dukes have done for us. I mean the Daisy Duke shorts... Not to mention the many places the General Lee has popped up. For Example...






C'mon, don't let some crappy movie ruin in your eyes what was once a wonderfuly awsome show.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

damn everyone here is from my era!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey, EMERGENCY was a damn fine show!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

man I forgot the hulk, Donny and Marie, The gong Show,Time Bandits, and boosem buddies(maybe spelled wrong)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nothing wrong with *Dark Shadows, Night Gallery, What's Happenin', Bosom Buddies *(That's how you spell it DT) *WKRP in Cinncinati, Married...With Children* and I'm sorta iffy on *Wonder Woman.* Something about Lynda Carter in that suit...

Anyhow, I think you guys did a pretty fine job of nailing the rest. :devil:

Some others:

*MadTV* (completely unfunny)
*Adam 12*
*The Adventures of Superman*
*I Love Lucy* (Hell, ANY show with Lucille Ball)
*Airwolf*
*Riptide*
*SWAT*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The love boat, Love america style, A Team, HeadBangers Ball, Spiderman, Fantasy Island, 3 company.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

A-Team was a great show... until they started working for the goverment...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Airwolf ruled, until Jan Michael Vincent got fired. 

Street Hawk was a classic. And The Highway man. 
Let's see, with Knight Rider and Dukes of Hazard thrown in there, we got the Super Vehicles of the 80's. Helicopter, Motorcycle, Truck and Cars. If only there was something other than Hulk Hogan's Thunder in Paradise to get a super-boat from.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The Greatest American Hero
Merlin
Automan

I have never really spent much time watching TV.
chances are If it wasn't Looney Toons or Tom and Jerry I wasn't watching it..... still the same today.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

ST Elswhere wasnt to bad.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG! I'm going to have nightmares tonight! Here's the worst.....Manimal.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

beauty and the beast oh the horrible flash backs


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You guys didn't see this one, because it was done in Chicago. But they had their own Elvria host. It was Son of Svengoolie in the 80's. It is now in Chicago again but only called Svengoolie. I was planning on buying another T-shirt from him again. He is on the right getting hit by a light ray by a giant rubber chicken. At the end of the show, he goes back into his coffin and everyone hits him with rubber chickens. And then they play the song, "You maybe right, I maybe cray..Oh, but it must be a Lunatic your are looking for."

http://www.wciu.com/whatsNewItem.asp?pub_id=788


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> OMG! I'm going to have nightmares tonight! Here's the worst.....Manimal.


You know what's bad, Haunt? I was too ashamed to own up to watching _Manimal_ myself. That's actually pretty funny...we were two out of the dozens of people who watched that show.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> ...we were two out of the dozens of people who watched that show.


 Yeah, well back then I thought the Simon MacCorkindale was hot LOL!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

But what about that all-time medial schlock show starring Chad Everett.

Medical Center 

Or was that in the 70s?

Oh well - so many of the shows listed are a mixed bag of 70s and 80s shows does it really matter any more?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

What's wrong with Time Bandits? That movie is awesome - riotously funny! Great Python-esque rip on creation.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> You guys didn't see this one, because it was done in Chicago. But they had their own Elvria host. It was Son of Svengoolie in the 80's. It is now in Chicago again but only called Svengoolie. I was planning on buying another T-shirt from him again. He is on the right getting hit by a light ray by a giant rubber chicken. At the end of the show, he goes back into his coffin and everyone hits him with rubber chickens. And then they play the song, "You maybe right, I maybe cray..Oh, but it must be a Lunatic your are looking for."
> 
> http://www.wciu.com/whatsNewItem.asp?pub_id=788


 I watched Son of Svengoolie every Saturday... well every cloudy Saturday when the aerial would pick up Chicago


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

roadkill said:


> What's wrong with Time Bandits? That movie is awesome - riotously funny! Great Python-esque rip on creation.


I screwed up the show wasn't called time bandits. That was movie. But I can't remember for the life of me what this show was called. It had a boy and a guy in the tv show. Certain parts of time were screwed up so they had to figure out what happend and fix it before the end of the show. Damn it, I don't remember the name of the show.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> I watched Son of Svengoolie every Saturday... well every cloudy Saturday when the aerial would pick up Chicago


My favorite was a skit they did on the dukes of Berwin. Now that was funny.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I screwed up the show wasn't called time bandits. That was movie. But I can't remember for the life of me what this show was called. It had a boy and a guy in the tv show. Certain parts of time were screwed up so they had to figure out what happend and fix it before the end of the show. Damn it, I don't remember the name of the show.


That show was _ Voyagers! - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Hexum_Peluce.jpg" class="image"><img alt="Hexum Peluce.jpg" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/a/ab/Hexum_Peluce.jpg/275px-Hexum_Peluce.jpg"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/a/ab/Hexum_Peluce.jpg/275px-Hexum_Peluce.jpg_, DT. It was actually a pretty cute little show. Jon-Erik Hexum, who played the time-traveling lead died in a tragic accident on the set of another TV series the year after this series aired.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Another one I loved to watch was "The Benny Hill Show"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> That show was _ Voyagers!_, DT. It was actually a pretty cute little show. Jon-Erik Hexum, who played the time-traveling lead died in a tragic accident on the set of another TV series the year after this series aired.


Yea, that was it grapegrl. Thank you. I couldn't think of it.

I think I have gone in a different direction of where Sinister wanted this thread to go. I think I have brought out names of series that I enjoyed more than hated.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Indeed you did, my friend, that's why I'm thinking about doing some moderatin' a little later on and make a new thread dedicating it to the shows we all like and moving some of the posts here to over there. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hmmm what about V?
Oh no! I have the theme song suck in my head now.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What about Buck Rogers and Battlestar Gallaticia. Wait..I like those, but maybe you didn't.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Indeed you did, my friend, that's why I'm thinking about doing some moderatin' a little later on and make a new thread dedicating it to the shows we all like and moving some of the posts here to over there. No harm, no foul.


I kind of saw this thread as a place to reveal our television viewing "guilty pleasures" since we watched these shows, but don't really want to own up to it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

H.R Puff-n-Stuff. Need I say more?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> H.R Puff-n-Stuff. Need I say more?


Wasn't that done in the 70's. You are a little off. Don't you mean Pee Wees Playhouse or New Zoo Review?


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

HR Puff N Stuff (at least the movie I saw) was a TV classic!

Anyway... I cringe a little at having watched Dawson's Creek, but every now and then I still do it. I'm a masochist, I guess.


----------

